# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  2023-01-12 In memory of Jonathon Fernyhough

## 1fallen

Arch Linux mourns the sudden loss of Jonathon Fernyhough, known in our community as jonathon, who passed away on Saturday night.

Jonathon was an active participant and contributor to Arch Linux, several derived distributions, the AUR and through personal repositories. He was enthusiastic, helpful and eager to contribute towards improving the free and open source software community as a whole.

On behalf of the wider Arch Linux community, our condolences go out to his family and friends.
He will be missed. Truly one of kind..

----------

